# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  The 21 rules of aquisitions

## Ricardito

Some of you may not know this but many people live on these rules today so I thought it worth revisiting  and reviewing these rules  FERENGI RULES OF ACQUISITION :Laugh bounce spin:

----------


## jago

DS9 fan ...live long and prosper!

----------


## Armers

Ahhh i love the trek!

----------

